# Tell boss I'm starting therapy?



## Double Indemnity

If you work full time, how do you manage weekly therapy sessions? I'm ok with telling my boss (hopefully she will be supportive), but my nosey co-workers will want to know why I'm leaving work every week. I'm a horrible liar.


----------



## InterestinglyInteresting

You should tell your coworkers that you are receiving therapy for sex addiction. Seriously....


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

This is why I can't wait to work from home, and be self employed.


----------



## kellcl

I'm sure you know it's none of their business, and you do not have to even tell your boss what specifically you are going for. The doctor can write a note saying "please excuse so and so from work for these hours of the week" or something like that. 

But, you can't really say "it's none of your business" to them, they will probably be concerned as to why you are leaving, and want to make sure you are ok. 

Legally, your boss cannot ask you why you need the time off, other than if it is for health reasons. I was admitted to a hospital for some mental health issues, and I told my boss that I had stomach pains and was in the hospital. ...It wasn't really lying, I really did have stomach pains!

I don't recommend lying, but leaving out the details wouldn't be a bad idea. Do you have any other illnesses that you might need frequent doctors visits? (Rheumatoid arthritis may require weekly injections, Psoriasis may require UVB light therapy 2-3 times a week) It would be nice if they would be happy with "I'm going to a doctor's appointment." and leave it at that. 

A lot of therapists have "after hours" appointments, up until 6-7pm, could you try one of those?


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

Ugh, I hate nosy *******s.


----------



## kellcl

OR! you could tell them "yes, I'm seeing a therapist, because you guys are driving me crazy!!" 

(Not that you're crazy, but it would be funny)


----------



## notcandace

You could try finding a therapist with evening or weekend hours and avoid the problem altogether. I always make sure therapy works around my schedule because I see it as something extremely personal and private. If you must go during work hours, you can say you have a medical condition that requires weekly doctor's visits. People usually won't pry after that. Your boss might ask for a note, though.


----------



## Lisa

notcandace said:


> You could try finding a therapist with evening or weekend hours and avoid the problem altogether. I always make sure therapy works around my schedule because I see it as something extremely personal and private. If you must go during work hours, you can say you have a medical condition that requires weekly doctor's visits. People usually won't pry after that. Your boss might ask for a note, though.


This. I would never tell co-workers about therapy. Can you imagine the gossip? I wouldn't even tell my boos. None of their business at all. You don't know what attitudes they hold towards mental illness. Seriously, I wouldn't ever mention it.

Lots of therapists offer late appointments or you can go in at weekends.


----------



## Double Indemnity

Thanks, everyone. You've talked me out of telling my boss. I tend to share too much, but it isn't her business and I can see why it would be a bad idea to tell her. I wish I could have found a therapist I liked with evening or weekend hours. The one I chose sounds like a good match though so hopefully it's worth it.


----------



## lynnb

I have a therapist I really like. I got a good vibe the first time I talked to her on the phone. Initially, she tried to get me to come in at 4:30, which would mean I would have to leave work at 4. That totally doesn't work. EVERYONE would be noticing me leaving my office. Sometimes meetings are scheduled at that time. I was so desperate, I figured, I would try to make it work 

Well, the very first time I was supposed to see her, I got stuck in a meeting and I couldn't extract myself. That just made me super-anxious. I called her and said "this just isn't going to work. I want it to work, but I can't get out of here before 5." Usually I work later, but 5:00 is an "acceptable" time where people wouldn't be staring at you if you left. So, she was really great about it. We rescheduled to 5:30. That has been working really well. It's a little more of a challenge for her to handle her child care, but she really wanted to help me and was willing to do it.

Maybe, if the appointment time you have is just too tough to manage, your therapist can make an exception and offer you some evening hours. 

Good luck. I know how stressful it can be....


----------



## millenniumman75

Double Indemnity said:


> If you work full time, how do you manage weekly therapy sessions? I'm ok with telling my boss (hopefully she will be supportive), but my nosey co-workers will want to know why I'm leaving work every week. I'm a horrible liar.


They won't care. Don't tell them - it is none of their business. The only person who should know that you need to "leave" at a certain time each week is your boss. Just say you have an appointment or a class. You do not need to get into more detail unless you have to have permission or something.


----------

